# Best smoker recommendation



## cat cook (Aug 2, 2017)

We have a Bradley smoker and needed an additional smoker.  Purchased Masterbuilt Electric 30 yesterday.  Followed directions exactly and found it produced little smoke comparatively and took much longer to cook food.  After reading all the problems with the MES with regard to smoke production here and online, will be returning it.  Looking for recommendations for best smoker from this site.  Medium experienced smoker person here.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 2, 2017)

cat cook said:


> We have a Bradley smoker and needed an additional smoker.  Purchased Masterbuilt Electric 30 yesterday.  Followed directions exactly and found it produced little smoke comparatively and took much longer to cook food.  After reading all the problems with the MES with regard to smoke production here and online, will be returning it.  Looking for recommendations for best smoker from this site.  Medium experienced smoker person here.


What is your budget? i can recommend some really good smokers but it may be more than you want to shell out.

if you want to be in for just over a $100 i would recommend a Weber kettle with a slow n sear attachment if you don't plan on smoking a lot at one time.

if you are looking in the 200-400 range i would recommend a WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) 18 or 22 inch or a pit barrel UDS(ugly drum smoker). There is also some budget offset smokers  if you are willing to  put some time and money into modifications. someone who has modded like a Oklahoma Joes or something can speak to that.

Really the flavor in my opinion is a wood burning offset but that does require some time and effort to use as well as a learning curve even for the experienced smoker.

If you are willing to get into the 1000-1500 area you can get some great smokers that put out great food just depends on where you want to be price point.

Hope this Helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## cat cook (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  Do not want a charcoal smoker.  Electric preferred.  I appreciate your time.  Any cons to Bradley Smoker?


----------



## phatbac (Aug 2, 2017)

cat cook said:


> Thanks for the info.  Do not want a charcoal smoker.  Electric preferred.  I appreciate your time.  Any cons to Bradley Smoker?


Well if you are trying to maximize smoke flavor from an electric you may want to consider a pellet tray or mailbox mod to your MES. As far as Bradley smokers go i have never used one so i am not the best source on that.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2017)

WSM is my vote.

You will learn to like charcoal & the WSM is about as set & forget as you can get.

Al


----------



## gary s (Aug 3, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a pretty nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. L**ots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*        **  Gary*


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

I agree with Al..once I learned and dialed my 18" in I can load it up and let it go for 6+ hours and I've gotten 10+ hour burns w/o adding fuel.
AND I think the flavor is a bit better than my gasser or MES

Walt


----------



## miaamelia (Mar 18, 2021)

I have used many home made smokers over the years, the next one I plan to build will be a cold smoker, with the smoke running through buried drain tiles from the smoke pit to the smoker. I am a big fan of cold smoking, the big box smokers are hot smokers. I have a number of friends that use the "little chief" smokers. I like to cut my own alder, de-bark it, and use it for most of my smoking.


----------



## BigW. (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome, I had a Bradley for years and really liked it.  The pucks are a bit pricey which was my only problem with it.  Have you looked at any pellet grills?   I know you don't want charcoal, but a kettle will be my next purchase.


----------



## miaamelia (Mar 18, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Welcome, I had a Bradley for years and really liked it.  The pucks are a bit pricey which was my only problem with it.  Have you looked at any pellet grills?   I know you don't want charcoal, but a kettle will be my next purchase.


with your experience. Which is the best smoker?


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 19, 2021)

*Best quality electric smoker I have seen or heard about on this forum...*
*


			www.smokin-it.com
		

*
*JC   *


----------



## BigW. (Mar 23, 2021)

miaamelia said:


> with your experience. Which is the best smoker?


Each person finds what works best for them.  Some have several smokers because there is no such thing as the best.  It's what's best for you.  I'm a pellet guy now because I don't want too much of a hassle.  I want a kettle for some charcoal goodness in near future.


----------

